# People in Nicosia??



## Outi (May 6, 2009)

Hey everone!

I moved to Nicosia in April and (as it seems to be for everyone else as well...) have found it quite hard to get to know new people here. The locals just tend to stare you down very angrily and don't seem to be having much fun even in the clubs... So, if there's any nice, fun loving people living in Nicosia that want to meet up for coffee or drinks, please feel free to contact me!


----------



## misshorton (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, i have the same problem. I moved to Nicosia in April and can't seem to make any friends so if you do fancy a coffee id be happy to meet with you.


----------



## Outi (May 6, 2009)

Great! If you like you can send me email to outi (dot) tuohi (at) gmail (dot) com (hope that was cryptic enough so the address doesn't get removed...) or just drop me a line here and we'll set something up. I work on Mon-Thu till 16.45 and on Fridays till 14 so evenings or weekends work for me.


----------

